# Ashy and I were just in a train crash!



## Piratecat (Nov 4, 2004)

Ashy was visiting Boston this week, and this morning we went in early to explore the city. On our way back (200 yards from my stop!) our subway train rear-ended another stopped train, crushing its rear completely. I have no idea why; I suspect that our driver fell asleep.

When we hit, Ashy was smart. He hung on.

I, however, ended up cartwheeling forward about fifteen feet. I've got a bruised elbow and shin, but nothing worse thank goodness. There looked to be some whiplash and at least one broken nose.

Ouchy -- but at least he can't say I didn't show him a good time.


----------



## Aeolius (Nov 4, 2004)

I was just reading about a subway crash HERE


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Nov 4, 2004)

Holy cow... thank goodness it wasn't worse!


----------



## Umbran (Nov 4, 2004)

Hm.  Glad to hear you weren't seriously hurt.  And a good thing I was saving my trip into Harvard Square for the afternoon!


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 4, 2004)

*strains to find a geeky way to pun off this story*

*keeps straining*

Aha!

"What's the bull rush modifier for a subway train?"


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 4, 2004)

Glad you are both OK!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 4, 2004)

My elbow and shins are hurting like a SOB, but it's just bruising. If it still hurts tomorrow, I'll see a Doctor (I went back and reported myself to a police officer so that they had me as being on the train.) It could have been much worse.


----------



## Kemrain (Nov 4, 2004)

That'll teach me to ride the T. Cripes.

Glad you weren't severely injured. Nine lives, Pkitty.

- Kemrain the Afraid of Boston.


----------



## Mercule (Nov 4, 2004)

Wow.  I saw that on the news.  Totally didn't think about the number of members here in Boston.  Glad to hear you're okay.  

The news made it sound like there was a lot of damage to metal, but pretty minimal to people.  Is that accurate?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 4, 2004)

Glad that both of you are ok. Hope that your bruises heal up quickly.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that Piratecat and Ashy but I am sure the two of you are both awake now.

Glad to hear nothing serious is wrong.


----------



## BSF (Nov 4, 2004)

Ack!

I'm glad both of you are OK.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 4, 2004)

You know, you may want to see a lawyer, it could effect dice rolls and typing!  Any money could also go to that new spanking new server!  

Good to hear you are okay.  

Do see a lawyer.


----------



## spidertrag (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey, p-kat, glad u & Ashy are ok! saw the picture of the train at the above link---damn, lucky no one was killed.

Doubt it will make Ashy feel any better, but, tell him that *YaEg* will finally be startin today


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 4, 2004)

Glad you two are okay.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 4, 2004)

It hit the news.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 4, 2004)

Wow, hope you both turn out okay.


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 4, 2004)

Ouch.  Looks like you succeeded in your tumble check.  Or failed, depending on the perspective.  Glad you're ok, tho.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 4, 2004)

Ouch!  Glad you're both OK!

Hey, I've been on that train, haven't I?  Wow... just a year earlier and it could've been me!  Close call....


----------



## annadobritt (Nov 4, 2004)

Glad the two of you are all right.  Out of curiosity (having never been on a train or a subway) don't they have seatbelts?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 4, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I, however, ended up cartwheeling forward about fifteen feet.




See, _stylish_ would have been cartwheeling down a crashing subway train _while firing an automatic weapon_ at a bunch of terrorists.

And don't forget the sunglasses.

-Hyp.


----------



## AIM-54 (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah Green line!  Seriously, glad to hear you're all right.

It's really weird that there were two such subway accidents in two days...Aeolius caught the Red Line crash that occurred at Woodley Park (which is the stop nearest to the BU Washington Program building, where I spent a semester a couple of years ago), here in DC.

And now I see a green line crash...all my old subway lines are cursed!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 4, 2004)

PC, I am very *glad* that both of you are okay...mercy I got scared, when I saw the title.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 4, 2004)

annadobritt said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity (having never been on a train or a subway) don't they have seatbelts?




Nah, that would be to much on an inconvienience, trying to make people buckle up. 

You should see NYC's subway during the morning or afternoon rush hours. More people standing than the trains are legally allowed to carry. Been there, done that, never want to go back.


----------



## Richards (Nov 5, 2004)

I thought (Pirate)cats always landed on their feet?

Seriously, I'm glad you're both okay.

Johnathan


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 5, 2004)

annadobritt said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity (having never been on a train or a subway) don't they have seatbelts?




Actually, most public transporation in the US has no seatbelt. Even children's schoolbuses. I think the logic is that it makes it easier to get out of the vehicle after the crash. I dunno, maybe there's another reason, because that one sounds stupid. But buses, trains, subways...I think they are all seatbelt free.

Glad you're ok, PC.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Nov 5, 2004)

Damn. We're glad you're both okay.  You never expect someone you know to be in an accident, let alone yourself.  Somehow, I've always considered trains and subways to be very safe.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Nov 5, 2004)

Ashy & Pkitty: 1, Death: 0.

Glad you're both intact! It's a happiness thing!


----------



## Algolei (Nov 5, 2004)

"The Unbreakable Pcat!"  ("And Ashy, too!...")


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

::chuckle::  Thanks for all the well-wishes, gang!  I am back home safe and sound now...but just to be safe, I skipped hopping on the tram in the Atlanta airport....  

Pcat rolled a 1 on his Reflex save, but luckily did not roll a 1 on the Tumble - he just rolled low...  

That's right, kiddies - if you are ever in Boston, hook with the three legged one - he knows how to show you a "bang-up" time!  

Thanks again, Kevin, for the wonderful experience!  We simply must do it again sometime (sans crash, o' course)!


----------



## Xath (Nov 5, 2004)

I was on the lines when the Washington DC crash happened, fortunately not on that train.  I'm glad you guys are ok.  In both incedents, there were no deaths, and only minor injuries.  So it seems if you want to crash in anything, a subway car is a good way to go.


----------



## Starman (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm glad to hear you guys came out okay. 

You know, P-Cat, when Stephen King got in his accident, it inspired him to finish his Dark Tower series. I think this is the perfect time for you to write OSM 2&3. What do you think?

Starman


----------



## the Jester (Nov 5, 2004)

Holy crap!!  I'm just glad you guys are both okay.

...hell of a story to tell yer grandkids, though.

Sooo- how many points of damage was that, Kevin?


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 5, 2004)

Ouch. Good to hear you both had no serious injuries.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 5, 2004)

Crap, I'm in pain -- all muscle soreness and bruising. My shoulder, which didn't hurt at all yesterday, is informing me that I landed on it yesterday.  

I'm off to the Dr's, then I'm going to go buy some cheese to go with my whine.  *grin*


----------



## diaglo (Nov 5, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Crap, I'm in pain -- all muscle soreness and bruising. My shoulder, which didn't hurt at all yesterday, is informing me that I landed on it yesterday.
> 
> I'm off to the Dr's, then I'm going to go buy some cheese to go with my whine.  *grin*




don't be surprised if you wants a follow up visit.

some times they can introduce disease. like staph. aureus sepsis

and sometimes even more trouble. don't forget to visit www.cdc.gov

and use the search engine. there are forms to available and such in pdf


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear you guys came out okay.
> 
> You know, P-Cat, when Stephen King got in his accident, it inspired him to finish his Dark Tower series. I think this is the perfect time for you to write OSM 2&3. What do you think?
> 
> Starman




Actually, I've been inspired by this (and some conversations that Pkitty and I were having on said train) to write an adventure based on this...


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Crap, I'm in pain -- all muscle soreness and bruising. My shoulder, which didn't hurt at all yesterday, is informing me that I landed on it yesterday.
> 
> I'm off to the Dr's, then I'm going to go buy some cheese to go with my whine.  *grin*




OH NO!  I am soooo sorry to hear this, PC!    Please let me know how you are doing!!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 5, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Crap, I'm in pain -- all muscle soreness and bruising. My shoulder, which didn't hurt at all yesterday, is informing me that I landed on it yesterday.
> 
> I'm off to the Dr's, then I'm going to go buy some cheese to go with my whine.  *grin*



Hope you get better soon and that you don't look like your avatar!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 5, 2004)

No worries, it's just normal muscle soreness. They x-rayed the elbow to make sure there's no hairline fracture, but I'll be shocked if there is. I'll just suck down ibuprofin for a few weeks.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Phew!  Glad to hear it...


----------



## Henry (Nov 5, 2004)

Glad to hear it. (The wellness, not the injury.)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Phew!  Very glad to hear it!!!!  

P.S. You've got mail!


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 5, 2004)

Glad you're okay!



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> It hit the news.



Looks like it totaled the news.

Daniel


----------



## Ashy (Nov 5, 2004)

Pkitty, did you take that picture??  If not, where did it come from?


----------



## Starman (Nov 6, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Actually, I've been inspired by this (and some conversations that Pkitty and I were having on said train) to write an adventure based on this...




Cool. Let us know when you're finished, so we can check it out.

Starman


----------



## Trainz (Nov 6, 2004)

Trainz will do that to you... 

Glad you're OK Kev !


----------



## caudor (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm sure sorry to learn about the accident and the pain you are having to endure because of it.  I'm glad it was nothing serious though.


----------



## mythusmage (Nov 6, 2004)

The last trolley accident I was in (a good number of years ago), it took us longer to go from 20 to 0. Young lady thought she could run a red light in front of the train. Yes, it is possible to go into shock, even if you have no injuries. Of the trolley passengers, naught more than minor bumps.

On the other hand...

At the age of 15 I saw a film on traffic accidents in health and safety class. At the very end they showed the location where an old Model A Ford had crashed, and the passenger (a teen girl) was catapulted through the air. Coming down she was decapitated by a guywire. Car was going twenty miles an hour.

Lesson?

Even a minor accident can be deadly.


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 10, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> No worries, it's just normal muscle soreness. They x-rayed the elbow to make sure there's no hairline fracture, but I'll be shocked if there is. I'll just suck down ibuprofin for a few weeks.



 Dang!  I've been so busy in the last two weeks, I hadn't even seen this.  I'm glad to hear you're (_relatively_) OK.  Make sure and take it easy!


----------



## LcKedovan (Nov 12, 2004)

And to think, on that exact day I was wondering what Ashy was up to these days?!?! :O. Who would have guessed you guys were working out some Feng Shui game mechanics in secret!

Glad to hear you guys are both ok! Get better PKitty, I can recommend a stiff drink with those Ibuprofen. 

-Will

P.S. As mentioned in off-topic I am moving back to Canada so hopefully I'll get to meet you two finally in the coming year or so.


----------



## Campbell (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm really glad you're okay, PC and Ashy. I really hope things turn out alright, health wise, PC.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 12, 2004)

To the poster that asked, and my apologize if this was already answered, but no, they don't usually have seat-belts.

More proof why all the fun is in Boston... maybe I should apply to grad school there...


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 12, 2004)

I've heard of threads turning into train wrecks, but this is the first train wreck I've seen turn into a thread.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 13, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> No worries, it's just normal muscle soreness. They x-rayed the elbow to make sure there's no hairline fracture, but I'll be shocked if there is. I'll just suck down ibuprofin for a few weeks.




If the soreness continues to give you problems then I suggest going for physiotherapy. Even a few sessions can be helpful.

Physio has saved me a world of pain due to car mishaps and such. (BTW, I don't ever recommend getting hit by a car. I failed my Reflex save in 1999 and have been paying for it ever since.)

Glad you and Ashy are ok, P'Cat. I guess you have one less of those nine lives.  

Cheers and well wishes!

Robert B.
a.k.a. Knightfall1972

p.s. Kevin, has your e-mail changed? I sent you an e-mail a while back and was wondering if you got it.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Nov 13, 2004)

Add my well wishes to the chorus!  Glad neither of you were seriously injured.

RE


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Nov 13, 2004)

Dang it.  

First of all, I'm glad you're both all right.  

Secondly . . . seeing the picture of the green line train, even in it's crumpled state . . . man, it makes me miss living in Boston.  Gotta get back, gotta get back, gotta get back . . . 

-rg


----------



## Ferret (Nov 14, 2004)

Glad you twos are ok, there was a train crash somewhere in england less then a week back, and people were killed. Anyway, hope you get better soon!



			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> If the soreness continues to give you problems then I suggest going for physiotherapy. Even a few sessions can be helpful.




I did a double take when I read 'Sorceress' in place of 'Soreness'.....


----------



## Crothian (Nov 14, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Crap, I'm in pain -- all muscle soreness and bruising. My shoulder, which didn't hurt at all yesterday, is informing me that I landed on it yesterday.




Proof once again that you just don't have a lot of hit points PC!!  (Earlier in the summer PC and I were at a get together with a lot of people and hit on his nose by a bamboo sword took him out).


----------



## stevelabny (Nov 14, 2004)

do subways have seat belts?
as a new yorker, is it ok if i laugh at that question?

(tries to imagine sardines strapped into their cans)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 15, 2004)

Again, thanks for all the well-wishes folks!


----------



## francisca (Nov 18, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Again, thanks for all the well-wishes folks!




Wow!  Bummer of year Ashy!  Hurricanes, then train wrecks.

Glad you two are OK.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 18, 2004)

francisca said:
			
		

> Wow!  Bummer of year Ashy!  Hurricanes, then train wrecks.
> 
> Glad you two are OK.




Yup - and it's not even Christmas yet!


----------



## mythusmage (Nov 18, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Yup - and it's not even Christmas yet!




Coming this holiday season from 

*Shlockmeister Films​*
The Mall:
The Day After Thanksgiving​
Be annoyed. Be very annoyed.​


----------

